# New Film Run Trailer



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well this film was filmed in the town where I stay, director used to be a local many years ago, when the driving between Fraserburgh and Peterhead were treated like a rare track performance cars with the wealth at the time in fishing industry.
Sadly many young people lost there lives on the road, I can say I was just as bad at the time.

I think the director had been thinking about that when making the movie although the story not to do with that, the road at the back off our garden was closed 2 nights to film the racing sections at night , the exhausts sounded very manufactured and very very loud very little sleep that nights


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

and not a mention of Hector and the fash


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

grunty-motor said:


> and not a mention of Hector and the fash


There was na Fash in The blue toon when I Fashed out oh are:lol:

Only Fish min


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Aye. Ye canny do auch wen ye hinny auch the do auch do wi.

As they say in Scandinavia.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Certainly had to tone down the accent. :lol:

I wonder what cinemas will be showing it? I guess it'll be at Belmont cinema in Aberdeen?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Certainly had to tone down the accent. :lol:
> 
> I wonder what cinemas will be showing it? I guess it'll be at Belmont cinema in Aberdeen?


I'm not sure , it's a short film so I would think that would be a good fit


----------

